#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 我收藏的照片—可愛的蜥蜴

## 我不是狼

（一）帥氣的水龍
先來顔色漂亮的中國水龍：

----------


## 我不是狼

澳洲水龍的顔色不那麽好看，但也有長得帥的：

----------


## 我不是狼

今天先貼這麽多，最後再送大家一張水龍睡覺的照片——水龍睡覺的樣子太可愛咯！

----------


## 狼王白牙

哈哈，這裏很少見到蜥蜴迷呢，也用蜥蜴來當頭像...
這種比平常所見的還大，還可以拿在手掌上把玩

想不到近看這麼可愛，好想養一隻來玩
是不是會吃蟑螂？

----------


## 我不是狼

> 哈哈，這裏很少見到蜥蜴迷呢，也用蜥蜴來當頭像...
> 這種比平常所見的還大，還可以拿在手掌上把玩
> 
> 想不到近看這麼可愛，好想養一隻來玩
> 是不是會吃蟑螂？


水龍是現在常見的一種大型寵物蜥蜴，學名叫長鬣蜥，雄性成年後有90多cm長，雌性70cm長，性情很溫順，雜食，但以肉食爲主，是有名的小強總結者。缺點是有體臭。

----------


## Wolfy

我剛好有拍到一隻蜥蜴. 給你加入收藏吧.

森林理的守護者. 還有大家聽我說這兩張好可愛.

----------


## 我不是狼

謝謝，這張照片我已經收藏過了。  :Smile:

----------


## 我不是狼

今天登場的主角是——平原巨蜥姐弟倆

----------


## 銀楓

哇喔..和貓一樣大的蜥蝪!?
來你們家作客的客人不會被嚇到嗎=A=?

我好像是第一次看到這麼大的蜥蝪說(汗)
再更大的好像就只有鱷魚!?
那好像不叫蜥蝪

國中時同學有抓過一隻野生的蜥蝪
養起來好像還挺可愛的呢(養在教室= =)
最後好像放生了就是

----------


## 我不是狼

> 哇喔..和貓一樣大的蜥蝪!?
> 來你們家作客的客人不會被嚇到嗎=A=?
> 
> 我好像是第一次看到這麼大的蜥蝪說(汗)
> 再更大的好像就只有鱷魚!?
> 那好像不叫蜥蝪
> 
> 國中時同學有抓過一隻野生的蜥蝪
> 養起來好像還挺可愛的呢(養在教室= =)
> 最後好像放生了就是


呵呵，這蜥蜴不是我養的，我家裏還沒這個條件，雖然我非常想有一隻這樣的蜥蜴。這些照片是我從網上搜集來的。

----------


## 天空神龍

我也很喜歡蜥蜴說ＸＤ
唔 蜥蜴要大的話 可以看科磨多龍（？）

不過我好像沒親眼看過蜥蜴ＯＲＺ

----------


## 我不是狼

今天給大家介紹一種樣子酷似海豚的可愛的小蜥蜴——石龍子，我老家唯一的一種野生蜥蜴就是它了。

----------


## 我不是狼

墨綠色的小恐龍——樹巨蜥：

在花園裏：

在花園裏：

喝水：

我生孩子咯！

----------


## 笨狗~~

好漂亮= ˇ =~~
笨狗也很喜歡爬蟲類呢~
不過昆蟲類除外...

這些都是您自己拍的=口=?
好厲害...(汗)
話說之前再學校有看到一隻深藍色的石龍子
(應該是吧...外表跟照片一樣QQ)
在陽光下身體真的是深藍色喔= ˇ =~
很漂亮~可惜沒有拍下來ˊˇˋ

----------


## 我不是狼

聲明：這兩隻蜥蜴不是我自己養的，照片也不是我自己拍的，這是我從某人的博客裏找到的。

*兩隻鬃獅的生活照：*

發飆的小龍龍——這種白化的鬃獅是很昂貴的哦


另一隻——牠竟然喜歡這樣睡覺！


“你也太缺德了嘛，怎麽能偷拍我們‘辦事’呢？”


嘿咻著嘿咻著就睡著了


“親愛的，今天的晚飯味道怎麽樣？”
“吧唧吧唧……”


“哇！有蟋蟀嘢！我要吃！”


洗澡咯！


“喂喂，你想燙死我呀？”


“哎喲喲，可算洗完了……”


“你好”


“摯子之手，與子偕老”


“笑一個！”
“嘿嘿嘿”


“嘿嘿，我好幸福哦！”

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

第一次一口氣就看到這麼多張的蜥蜴圖.真的讓我大開眼界了.謝謝大大的提供

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

好可愛喔！大大的收藏好多呀！
有很多鬆蜥、石龍子等。
其實我也是愛蜥之人。
我養了一隻藍舌石龍子！(是在街外買的！)
----------------------------------------------
牠常咬我的手指，幸好那是不痛的！

----------


## 我不是狼

好久沒來了，這次我將給大家看一些平時很難見到的珍稀品種的蜥蜴，都是頂級漂亮的。

沒錯，我的頭像就是用的牠的照片，因爲牠的眼神真的還挺像我——這就是超級可愛的小黃金巨蜥

----------


## 我不是狼

這是名副其實的小白龍——白化的泰加，蜥蜴中的極品！

PS：泰加是國際公認的最聰明的蜥蜴，據説國外有一隻泰加可以代替導盲犬！

----------


## 我不是狼

這種頭上有角，特別愛昂首挺胸曬太陽的蜥蜴學名叫巨型環尾蜥，但實際上牠既不“巨型”也無“環尾”，所以現在人們喜歡叫牠“晴天小龍”，真是比學名準確、生動多了。
“晴天小龍”也是一種極其珍貴的蜥蜴，只產於南非，身價超過六位數！

----------


## 迷龍

給我不是狼：

耶~找到蜥蜴愛好者了~~握個手吧~~
蜥蜴真的是一種很可愛的生物呢！

不嫌棄的話這裡有我家的蜥蜴照片：
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=21800
猜猜看他是什麼蜥蜴，爬文就有答案了~~

喜歡的話歡迎你拿走喔~
希望你會喜歡我家的這隻胖蜥蜴：)

(迷：打廣告啊？？)

----------


## 水靈凱

我好像看到地龍...=.=+
好多蜥蜴阿XD 話說我上班的地方
旁邊就是竹林..還樹林...
有時候會在竹子上看到蜥蜴...看到當然是...抓+口+
野生蜥蜴還真會跑QQ也有抓到幾次..然後就....觀賞開始+口+
爪子~身體~眼睛~嘴巴~~肚皮+口+
也有抓到一之會咬我的XD..被咬到還蠻痛的Q口Q...
在來呢....那是..石龍子吧...有看到兩次
第一次看到尾巴斷掉的ˊˋ..顏色是紅色吧QQ...
第二次..中午吃完飯後 看到師傅再打東西..過去一看....
石龍子Q口Q！！！！
被師傅打死嚕Q口Q....
最後就...找個地方把石龍子埋嚕QQ....(埋之前被我觀賞一下)(被踹飛
現再上班還是會看到蜥蜴XD~~

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

酷~~~~~
罕見的......
喜歡稀有生物.....
最喜歡那些有角的......
酷斯拉....！(被毆)

----------


## 北極狼

好可愛喔！  :叫好:  
全都是"我不是狼"大養的?(@o@好厲害!)
其實我也是愛蜥之人，可惜沒有金錢、地方和時間...T_T(  :狐狸哭:  慘！) 
長大後，希望可以養絛吧！  :楚楚可憐:

----------


## 我不是狼

> 好可愛喔！  
> 全都是"我不是狼"大養的?(@o@好厲害!)
> 其實我也是愛蜥之人，可惜沒有金錢、地方和時間...T_T(  慘！) 
> 長大後，希望可以養絛吧！


這些蜥蜴沒有一隻是我養的，因爲我也和你一樣——根本沒有養蜥蜴的條件！所以我只好收藏別人的照片。

----------

